# FLOUNDER.....200 Miles inland



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Interesting... I've read about bull sharks going inland, and I've seen freshwater fish in brackish water. But this is a first
Ocmulgee River Flounder Caught 200 Miles From The Coast (gon.com)


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Interesting how animals will be found outside their usual habitat. That one seems really lost, LOL. Last year a flamingo hung out at St Marks and we get the occasional snook in same area.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Yeah…….I went to New York City one time too.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> Interesting... I've read about bull sharks going inland, and I've seen freshwater fish in brackish water. But this is a first
> Ocmulgee River Flounder Caught 200 Miles From The Coast (gon.com)


is this in GA? I used to hunt in Glenwood, GA


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Yeah…….I went to New York City one time too.


At lest you didn’t get caught


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

tractortitan said:


> is this in GA? I used to hunt in Glenwood, GA


Yes, East of Fitzgerald, south of Dublin


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

There's no fences in nature unless we built them...Even then there's snook and tarpon in Lake O and way up river in the St Johns so the flounder doesn't surprise me too much.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Yeah…….I went to New York City one time too.


you and the flounder must of been using a Garmin GPS!!!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Haha.


----------

